# Almonds ok for goats



## mliga (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have a trail mix that I give to my husband for his lunch. It has almonds in it and he does not like almonds. Can I give these to the goats?

Michelle in WV


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If they'll eat them, a few as a treat won't hurt....mine prefer salted peanuts over any other nut.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I feed mine them ... when my neighbor harvests ....he planted tree's... next to the fence line.... so when he shakes his trees...quite a few fall over in our field... he loves our goats and did that just for them.... :greengrin: ...so I would say... goats are OK with them....especially a few...as mine get more at times..and haven't had issues with them.... of course... it is best with moderation.... but my goats love them....they sound like they are eating tator chips.....so funny.... :laugh:


----------

